# Warm up sets (Bench Press)



## Milos_97 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey,

Recently i ve started new upper lower routine (much less packed and i m focused on compound excercises), and well i am not sure what to do regarding bench press.

I ve stated doing something like this;
(1 RM 200 lbs)

Empty Bar 10x
88 lbs 10x
132 lbs 10x
154 lbs 10x
165 lbs 3x5 (working sets, adding 5 lbs each workout)
132 lbs 10x
88 lbs 10x

Now the problem is that i hardly lifted 165 lbs(3 working sets) and usually i could lift 176 lbs x5 ... 
The truth is i ve didnt worked out for a week (2 weeks ago) so maybe thats the case?



THoughts?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2016)

get pob and ecksrated to help u..Both guys helped get my bench up


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 21, 2016)

2 weeks off will do it.  I had to take a week off and came back and missed my PR by 10lbs.  Just stick with it or bench twice a week


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 21, 2016)

Why are you weights so weird?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 21, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Why are you weights so weird?



It's kilos you lint licker


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 21, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> 2 weeks off will do it.  I had to take a week off and came back and missed my PR by 10lbs.  Just stick with it or bench twice a week



Did you eat sleep and feel well on that week off ?


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 21, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> It's kilos you lint licker



Well if everyone would just stick to the American, or best, system we wouldn't have any confusion now would we..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 21, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Well if everyone would just stick to the American, or best, system we wouldn't have any confusion now would we..



Everyone thinks theyre soooooo cool with their gay kilo plates. Here let's make everything more complicated and use kilograms in the united states!!!!!! Stooopidddddd


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 22, 2016)

He did write lbs. On the weights


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 22, 2016)

deejeff442 said:


> He did write lbs. On the weights



Uhh yeah... Because the weights are listed in lbs. He was nice and converted from kg.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Recently i ve started new upper lower routine (much less packed and i m focused on compound excercises), and well i am not sure what to do regarding bench press.
> 
> ...



You are freaking out. Additionally you attempted about 82.5% for 3 sets of 5.  That's kind of a lot.  At 80% I like to work in triples.  Drop to around 70 to 75% for sets of 5.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 22, 2016)

deejeff442 said:


> He did write lbs. On the weights



Correct. However, he wrote 132lbs. Unless your collars weigh 1lb each, then it should be a nice easy number such as 130, or 135


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2016)

Only on UG would a post asking for bench help turn into a new cold war over communist kilo plates and capitolist pounds.


----------



## Milo (Dec 22, 2016)

I like kilo plates because they're colorful.  The weights don't look so scary.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Dec 22, 2016)

This could all depend on what you eat, hydration etc that day. There is alot that comes into play with how you feel some days. Sometimes you might rep out a certain weight one day and another it "feels" heavier. 

I personally would skip that set of 88lbs for 10 seeing that you can get 132 for 10 and 154 for 10. Id either replace it with a set of 132lbs. Or..... You save some of your energy for the heavier 3x5 sets and jump up in weight more. Just my opinion! Goodluck and bench heavy!


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 22, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Correct. However, he wrote 132lbs. Unless your collars weigh 1lb each, then it should be a nice easy number such as 130, or 135


132= 60kg. 20kg bar and a 20kg plate 
On each side with no collar. Stop over thinking it lol


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 22, 2016)

Some days you have it and others you don't. This is why I highly recommend the RPE system.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 23, 2016)

what do you weigh?

roughly what is your daily cal intake?

how many yrs in the gym..??

Have you ever benched more then this...??  (like in past years)


----------



## Milos_97 (Dec 23, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> what do you weigh?
> 
> roughly what is your daily cal intake?
> 
> ...



About 178 lbs, not sure id say about 2,5k-3k. I ve been training for about 1.5 year.
And yeah i managed to lift 200 lbs x1 a month ago i d say.


----------



## Mathews (Feb 26, 2017)

How would you rate your technique (do you feel chest muscles working)?
What about lifestyle (sleep time, quality of food)?


----------

